# Cri reform tm-30-15



## degarb (Feb 28, 2017)

The tm-30-15 should be promoted by every light consumer. I don't see it mentioned here by others. I do on that other forum of which we cannot name. 

I add pigments to paint for color matching, and hunt hue shifts. 

So, I was reading the cri snob thread. So got my 140 hue chart, a diffused grating film tube. Any it dawned on me that color=cri+gamut area index+total illumination level. . Pretty much confirm decades of field tests. (You don't buy that it just dawned on me? Would you believe it came in the form of a burning blackbody bush?) 

Then I stumbled upon the TM-30-15 

Wow!! This is what I have been looking for!!! 99 fidelity samples, still fixated on a heated piece of metal, but includes the gamut area and a diagram! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?428958-The-Tint-Snob-Thread/page7
http://www.ledsmagazine.com/article...cesTestingRss+(LEDS+-+Services+&+Testing+RSS)

I have scores of links from researching--too difficult to post from a phone . Most can be Googled.


----------



## degarb (Feb 28, 2017)

https://energy.gov/eere/ssl/tm-30-frequently-asked-questions


Looks like customers need to petition light makers to publish their tm-30 specs before it will be adopted. . No wonder we still are obsessed with an outdated cri standard from the early 60s. The entire CIE body must have fallen asleep under their 2700 Kelvin tungstens-for the last 7 decades. .


----------

